# Where is the Telling Thread?



## Anenome (Oct 18, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I notice that the Not Telling thread is pinned to the top of the donor conception section but cannot find the Telling Thread and wondered why it isn't pinned with the Not Telling so people can compare the threads if they are undecided??

Anyone know?

Thank you 

A


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there
It’s been found!  It is now back at the top of the page  
Turia x


----------



## Anenome (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi Turia,

Yay!  Thank you so much!  I was trying to direct my sister in law to the threads but couldn't find them!

A xx


----------

